# Swimelodeon



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 14, 2012)

gentlemen i present you swimelodeon its a streaming site showing 90's nickelodoen shows and current adult swim shows as well as old ones, and they occasionally show movies.

just figured id share with you guys if you ever feel like watching some old tv shows


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy shit they have space ghost! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 14, 2012)

yup
currently streaming-Batman


----------



## MFB (Apr 14, 2012)

90s Batman? FUCK YEAH


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 14, 2012)

so yeah, i might bookmark this now
has a FUCKTON of shows i remember from mah childhood


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 14, 2012)

they will be showing movies for the rest of tonight also


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 14, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> they will be showing movies for the rest of tonight also



think batman begins is playing right now


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 14, 2012)

^yup now its playing the dark knight


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 15, 2012)

courage the cowardly dog and invader zim?! 

EDIT: after 13 years there are still a few episodes of courage that freak me out


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 15, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> courage the cowardly dog and invader zim?!
> 
> EDIT: after 13 years there are still a few episodes of courage that freak me out



I think I'm probably the only one on the forums (by far) that can do a pretty good impression of King Ramses

i need to hop back on there and watch some classic 'toons


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 16, 2012)

habicore_5150 said:


> can do a pretty good impression of King Ramses



i dont want you anywhere near me

















thats actually the episode that scared me the most  that and freaky fred (my avatar)
i remember the first time i saw that episode i was about 5 years old and super sick and it came on at 3 in the morning, needless to say i'm still shitting my pants 13 years later

RETURN THE SLAAAB OR SUFFER MY CURRRSE


----------



## flint757 (Apr 16, 2012)

Courage had some creepy shit on it.


----------

